# Working in US as German living in Canada



## viva92 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello, I am a German citizen doing my Bachelor in Business Administration (My major is marketing) at the University in British Columbia (Vancouver). 

After i finish my bachelor I really would love to work somewhere in the Seattle area so I was wondering if anyone knows how easy/hard it is to get a US work permit. Eventually, I would also want to move to where I work and become an Immigrant.

does anyone know how i can do this/or have any other tipps?
(furthermore, my aunt and my two cousins are US citizens living in Denver, Colorado I don't know if that can help in way...)

thanks!


----------

